# Pictures of On-Site Bulk Salt Storage



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

We are looking at building an on-site bulk salt storage. And are looking to see what other people use. We have concrete barriers that are 8' long 4' tall that we use for rock but the bottoms are flared about another foot and we would really like to use these. Also should it be fenced in? Pictures would be great!!


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Come on someone out there has to have some ideas!!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

use the search . you will find threads like this 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70914&highlight=mafia+blocks


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Those barriers would work good! Sea containers is what is used by every one I know. I use the 2x2x3 concrete blocks at my shop. I like them because we can change the bin around as needed.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

I think i'm going to get a sea container I found a 20'x8'x8.5' for $2100 delivered is that a good price?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Doesnt sound bad, ive seen them for $1200 no delivery.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=115&pictureid=994


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I paid $2300 delv for mine, same size as you mention above..... Im using it to store my salt.... I'm also in the process of making a sand/salt "bin" with the same 2x3 blocks as mentioned above behind the container to store the mix....(I've got customers that want both,.... pita) Just last week I was able to get 30 ton of bulk salt in the container (that was packed, I'm ordering 25 next time to have alittle easier time loading it) ....took about 1 1/2 hours to do with the skid


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

What do you estimate the life of the container to be with the salt inside. I own a Line-X spray on bedliner store. If I bought one do you think it would be worth spraying the inside? Or just buy a new one when the first one goes to hell?

I have been thinking about selling bulk salt but never thought I had the space to store it. A shipping container would work great because I have limited space.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I think as far as the container goes that you wouldn't want to waste the line-x on it, the skid will tear the crap out of it unless your super careful. Unless you put in 2x6 planks around the bottom so the bucket doesn't hit the wall, but it sure would last a long time. I line-x everythig I can, it's the best.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

We spray all the metal parts on most of the salt spreaders that leave our shop. It's an easy upsell for any one that has tried to keep a salt spreader looking decent. 

Good point on the inside of the container. I am not sure why as a Line-X dealer I didn't think of that. DUHHH!!


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

s_melchi;842680 said:


> I own a Line-X spray on bedliner store. If I bought one do you think it would be worth spraying the inside? .


then.....


s_melchi;842680 said:


> I am not sure why as a Line-X dealer I didn't think of that. DUHHH!!


Huh....What way do I take this for my opinion..... I would hope the DUHHH was not directed at me. You asked a question and I answered as a fellow Line-X guy should, I wasn't trying to make my answer sound stupid. Just answered the question.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope it was directed at me. I can't believe that I didn't think about the skid steer tearing up the Line-X. Kind of a dumb question for one of the largest dealers in the country.

That DUHH was meant for me.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I do think it would work though... I know we did the whole back of a truck 3 years ago and no signs of rust from the spreader yet. So the salt souldn't soak through it either.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

s_melchi;842680 said:


> What do you estimate the life of the container to be with the salt inside. I own a Line-X spray on bedliner store. If I bought one do you think it would be worth spraying the inside? Or just buy a new one when the first one goes to hell?
> 
> I have been thinking about selling bulk salt but never thought I had the space to store it. A shipping container would work great because I have limited space.


i would think it would work great unless you have maniacs driving your skids.. , that's alot of sanding though


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Save the line ex for the trucks. 

Keep dry salt in there and if you buy the container put in some vents. They will last a long time if you wash them out in the spring. Usually the sides is were the rust starts down at the bottom. Spray it with fluid film in the corners before you load it. 

The skids wont tear up the floor, except at the doors when you leave the bucket to low pulling in.
A 40' will hold 40+ tons no problem. I kept 30+ with the s250 parked in there too.
25 yards with a snow bucket takes about 30 minutes to stack it in there real nice. Fastest I ever put a semi load in there was 15 minutes.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

TurfSolutionsMN;841133 said:


> I think i'm going to get a sea container I found a 20'x8'x8.5' for $2100 delivered is that a good price?


There was an ad in the star tribune this past sunday for $1500 for a 40'


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

My company has a 36' or so semi trailer that isn't road worthy anymore. Has to be 9 feet tall inside i'd think. 8' wide. $200. Located in Madison, WI. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Schuley;846671 said:


> My company has a 36' or so semi trailer that isn't road worthy anymore. Has to be 9 feet tall inside i'd think. 8' wide. $200. Located in Madison, WI. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Do you have a way to haul it? I'm interested


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

deicepro;846709 said:


> Do you have a way to haul it? I'm interested


Sorry I dont, it was a tool/equipment trailer ond only got moved 1 or 2 times a year from job to job and we just had a local trucking company haul it.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Schuley;846671 said:


> My company has a 36' or so semi trailer that isn't road worthy anymore. Has to be 9 feet tall inside i'd think. 8' wide. $200. Located in Madison, WI. Let me know if anyone is interested.


Would a semi trailer be strong enough to support the sand and/or salt against the sides? I think those are pretty weak when it comes to pressure on the sides. A shipping container is another story, but a standard semi trailer, I would be careful with it.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

MSS Mow;847748 said:


> Would a semi trailer be strong enough to support the sand and/or salt against the sides? I think those are pretty weak when it comes to pressure on the sides. A shipping container is another story, but a standard semi trailer, I would be careful with it.


I suppose it wouldn't work well without modifing it a bit, or if you have bulk bags on pallets? work good to stack them up.


----------

